# my nephew's new turtles



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

my nephews new lil turtles


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

and one more


----------



## coastal-shagg (Aug 3, 2009)

i could be wrong and i hope i am but is that a red earred slider ?


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 3, 2009)

Where did he aquire those turtles?


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you will find red eared sliders do infact have red ears  Nope not RES
He got them from his local pet store.............


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 3, 2009)

What species are they Snowman? I'm useless when it comes to turtles. 

My first thought was also RES.


----------



## coastal-shagg (Aug 3, 2009)

thats cool, i lived in china for a while and had a couple of RES, that look very similar thats all . my bad! good luck with them


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 3, 2009)

i too thought RES , i would be intrested to know what it is.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 3, 2009)

On another note its nice to see DEC is viewing this thread... 


Red Ear Sliders, Sea Turtles and Other Turtle Species


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 3, 2009)

I think someones having a wind up  Photo's of the turtles on the front page of today's paper would be interesting...


----------



## Stocky (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope your nephews live overseas as those turtles are illegal to own within Australia.


----------



## Daz_McC (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm afraid Stocky is right. The turtles in the photos are red-eared sliders. You can see the red marking on the side of the head.

Quoting from A Complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia by Steve Wilson and Gerry Swan. "It is of concern that the species appears to have become established in Australia via the pet-shop trade. They have been recorded to seriously deplete native turtles wherever they are introduced, and the vista of a dozen or more sliders stacked along a partly submerged log is not something we wish to see in Australia."

My advice would be to euthanase the sliders and report the pet shop to the Dept of Environment.


----------



## aftcra (Aug 3, 2009)

*Res*

Hi Snowman,

Those turtles are 100% RES! If you look at your 1st, 4th and 6th images, you can see the 'red ear' which is not actually on the ear but is a stripe behind the eye.

Kind regards,

Gab


----------



## FAY (Aug 3, 2009)

I would bet a wind-up. The smiley face and the wink.
or his nephew lives overseas.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im sure the nephew lives overseas. these posts always end up with the owner being overseas!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2009)

seems some ppl enjoy a big flame up rather than posting all the info??


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay enough teasing 

They are infact yellow belly sliders.... sorry to disapoint all the red eared slider identifications.. Hope you're better with your vens ID's  Both are related however and native to the USA....
My nephew lives in Vienna, as his father works at the Aussie embassy there as a diplomat, so rest assured they are perfectly legal. 

I did post in the exotic section


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

aftcra said:


> Hi Snowman,
> 
> Those turtles are 100% RES! If you look at your 1st, 4th and 6th images, you can see the 'red ear' which is not actually on the ear but is a stripe behind the eye.
> 
> ...


 
Nah they're yellow belly sliders..


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

if your wondering about the difference between the red eared and yellow belly.. here's a pic of a red eared (from google).... Quite obvious why they are called red eared.. Red eareds seem to be the ones we have the most problems with in Australia.. There has been one found in a Perth park a few years back...


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 3, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Okay enough teasing
> 
> They are infact yellow belly sliders.... sorry to disapoint all the red eared slider identifications.. Hope you're better with your vens ID's  Both are related however and native to the USA....
> My nephew lives in Vienna, as his father works at the Aussie embassy there as a diplomat, so rest assured they are perfectly legal.
> ...


 not teasing , just not all the info
you only did it for a stir , im kinda glad you did . as its good to see pepole care about AUS wildlife .


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 3, 2009)

Snowman said:


> if your wondering about the difference between the red eared and yellow belly.. here's a pic of a red eared (from google).... Quite obvious why they are called red eared.. Red eareds seem to be the ones we have the most problems with in Australia.. There has been one found in a Perth park a few years back...


 even tho the pics u first posted have the slight red coming through ........


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

ZOOJAS said:


> even tho the pics u first posted have the slight red coming through ........


 
yeah YBS have orange ears... It's a common trait in sliders.. as is the stripes.. the difference is quite striking though.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 3, 2009)

Snowman said:


> yeah YBS have orange ears... It's a common trait in sliders.. as is the stripes.. the difference is quite striking though.


 cool , very intresting little turtle .....


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2009)

they're only juvies so they'll change color a bit... though I think they have one that hasn't got any orange on it's ear... they've got 4 of em....


----------



## aftcra (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Snowman,

It was a great stir......I still maintain that the variations within YBS versus RES are quite broad and overlapping. You can get hatchie YBS with no trace of red or orange which is what I am familiar with and you can get RES hatchies with pale/pastel red....similar to YBS.

As they are both subspecies of the same species, I wouldn't be surprised if there is not some degree of interbreeding of the two subspecies, particularly in countries that they are not endemic to.

The other thing is that there are very few YBS in Australia....I only know of a few in Zoos....compared to thousands of RES in Australia, including feral populations in the wild. So given that you eluded that they were in Oz, everyone said RES, myself included.

See the thread that was created about this in australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au. I believe it was called 'Turtle I.D' by Zoojas. Personally, I still believe they are RES.

Kind regards,

Gab


----------



## aftcra (Aug 3, 2009)

Bye the way, Snowman,

YBS don't have the black 'squiggles' (for lack of a better term) on the bridges...they only have them on the underside of the marginals and certainly none on the plastron. 

The turtles you posted are either 'Pastel RES' (which is a common colour mutation) or a cross between RES and YBS.

Thanks for the gee up!

Kind regards,

Gab


----------



## TedBundy (Aug 4, 2009)

correct me if i'm wrong but i think that is a yellow eared slider. i think i remeber hearing it somewhere.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 4, 2009)

Weird.. the yellow bellied sliders on Google look wwwaaay different.


----------

